# Essential supplements



## leg_press (Nov 6, 2006)

After reading this month muscle and fitness which said that beginners should take
Whey Protein
L'Arginine
and HMB 

Is there anything else that I should take other than EFA's and what should i not be takin?


----------



## nni (Nov 6, 2006)

no need to take arginine or hmb.

creatine and a multi vitamin.

start out with creatine mono and see if you respond. scitec makes a cheap creapure that is perfect for you.

good luck!


----------



## UNCnate (Nov 6, 2006)

leg_press said:


> After reading this month muscle and fitness which said that beginners should take
> Whey Protein
> L'Arginine
> and HMB
> ...



Definitely no need for the l-arginine or HMB.

The Basics:
Whey
Creatine
Fish Oil
Multi


----------



## Team Enzyte (Nov 6, 2006)

UNCnate said:


> Definitely no need for the l-arginine or HMB.
> 
> The Basics:
> Whey
> ...



^^exactly^^


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2006)

UNCnate said:


> Definitely no need for the l-arginine or HMB.
> 
> The Basics:
> Whey
> ...



I agree with this, except I would add an anti-oxidant.  To me, that is as or more important than a multi.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> I agree with this, except I would add an anti-oxidant.  To me, that is as or more important than a multi.



What about just foods that are higher in anti-oxidants are they not sufficient enough?

IE. Berries (raspberries) green/white teas


----------



## Team Enzyte (Nov 6, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> I agree with this, except I would add an anti-oxidant.  To me, that is as or more important than a multi.



yep, some egcg's.


----------



## leg_press (Nov 6, 2006)

I've had ppl inc pros tell me I shudnt have creatine until my diet is spot on and my workouts r very intense


----------



## nni (Nov 6, 2006)

well, i agree to a point. you shouldnt resort to any supps unless your diet and routine is spot on. at the same time phrasing it like that insinuates that creatine is more of an advanced supp, which it is not.


----------



## UNCnate (Nov 6, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> I agree with this, except I would add an anti-oxidant.  To me, that is as or more important than a multi.



Should have mentioned that.  I really liked DS Vigor when I used it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What about just foods that are higher in anti-oxidants are they not sufficient enough?
> 
> IE. Berries (raspberries) green/white teas



That is like saying people eat enough fish so that they do not need to supplement with fish oil.  Or steak so that they do not have to supplement with creatine.

What I am saying is, yes, it is possible to get sufficient anti-oxidants from food, but its unlikely that anyone is getting a sufficient amount every day.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree that diet should be spot on before resorting to supplements. I only use a multi, whey protein, and fish oils regularly. I will add creatine when bulking.


----------



## RB12 (Nov 6, 2006)

leg_press said:


> After reading this month muscle and fitness which said that beginners should take
> Whey Protein
> L'Arginine
> and HMB
> ...



arginine in of itself really isnt a necessity as a basic.  i would classify the "basics" as whey, multi vitamin, efas and creatine.  arginine is one of the basics of NO products, but outside of an amino received via whey, you dont have to supplement it


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> That is like saying people eat enough fish so that they do not need to supplement with fish oil.  Or steak so that they do not have to supplement with creatine.
> 
> What I am saying is, yes, it is possible to get sufficient anti-oxidants from food, but its unlikely that anyone is getting a sufficient amount every day.



I guess I have never really looked at Anti-oxidants other then teas and berries.

Maybe if DS (Vigor) was available in Canada


----------



## gerlewis (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, that list of 4 items sounds good. (im new by the way, and looking to get some suppliments ordered).

BUT, I have been reading Anthony Ellis' page and he says you need MRP. (which consists of Whey protein and maltodextrin (carbs).
So which should us skinny newbies buy, Whey protein or a MRP?

Thanks

Geraint


----------



## zombul (Nov 23, 2006)

gerlewis said:


> Hi Guys, that list of 4 items sounds good. (im new by the way, and looking to get some suppliments ordered).
> 
> BUT, I have been reading Anthony Ellis' page and he says you need MRP. (which consists of Whey protein and maltodextrin (carbs).
> So which should us skinny newbies buy, Whey protein or a MRP?
> ...



I haven't read the article but MRP is probably meant as (meal replacement powder) which again is a protien powder that may contain a few vitamins and have more nutritional value than an ordinary protien powder.It's easy to get carbs but if you are just trying to loose weight you may also want to decrease the number of carbs you intake,however carbs are neccessary.If you use to many carbs like these "bulking powders" you'll probably gain some fat with your muscle.Anthony I belive was refferring to something like Myoplex,but I would have to read the article.While I use MRP,the term is slightly decieving because they should not completly replace food.Food is always neccessary.Hope this helps you out.


----------



## gerlewis (Nov 23, 2006)

cheers for the reply dude. if you search this article for 'MRP' you will see what he meant. Im quite slim/athletic, and looking to gain muscle mass.
http://www.fastmusclegain.com/

In a nut shell would you recommend whey protein, or some kinda MRP.

ps. this is my local store, is there any product inparticular you would suggest? my colleague says USN whey protein.
www.shape-nutrition.co.uk

Cheers
Ger


----------



## zombul (Nov 23, 2006)

gerlewis said:


> cheers for the reply dude. if you search this article for 'MRP' you will see what he meant. Im quite slim/athletic, and looking to gain muscle mass.
> http://www.fastmusclegain.com/
> 
> In a nut shell would you recommend whey protein, or some kinda MRP.
> ...



I know when Anthony done the Body for Life thing that it was put on by EAS which is on your store site and they sell Myoplex which is much cheaper than it once was.He uses MRP in that article as meal replacement powder as I had assumed earlier.Most companies sell them but don't buy from Muscle Tech or some company thats going to give you an inflated price.If you get the Myoplex Deluxe you will get more protien and carbs per serving.These MRP's are just vitamin enriched protien powders.

Let me look at your site a few more minutes and I'll tell you what I would buy and why.


----------



## gerlewis (Nov 23, 2006)

awesome. thanks


----------



## zombul (Nov 23, 2006)

With your options I would go with the Myoplex Deluxe,from what I looked at it was probably the most complete and dependable.Remember though that alot of companies make good MRP's and they don't have to be expensive.


----------



## zombul (Nov 23, 2006)

You'll have better options or atleast a better idea of MRP's if you'll go to www.bulknutrition.com select categories and below protien you'll see some MRP's.That will help you out.Optium Nutrition makes some and they sale good and cost effiecient products.


----------



## gerlewis (Nov 23, 2006)

so you would go with an MRP over USN Whey protein in my case?

Also, I was thinkin of Whey protein combined with creatine mono, would you suggest the MRP to be used with creatine mono?
cheers


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2006)

I would make your own MRP

Use whey Protein, Oat Bran, skim Milk and natty PB


----------



## zombul (Nov 23, 2006)

gerlewis said:


> so you would go with an MRP over USN Whey protein in my case?
> 
> Also, I was thinkin of Whey protein combined with creatine mono, would you suggest the MRP to be used with creatine mono?
> cheers



I don't see no problem with it.You may space them out a little,just so you get absorption for your creatine.It may not be mandatory but (I think EAS made a supp called Betagen that mixed protien and creatine,but couldn't say for sure)but again it's a preferance I have
There was a product in that USN line that I looked at that I think had 88g carbs in it.It didn't look bad but you may see more fat gain with high carbs keep in mind.


----------



## gerlewis (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks again guys!

I will let you know what im gonna buy, and maybe you can give me the thumbs up or down....watch this space!


----------



## gerlewis (Nov 23, 2006)

how about this for a pairing:

http://www.shape-nutrition.co.uk/index.asp?function=DISPLAYPRODUCT&productid=212

and

http://www.shape-nutrition.co.uk/index.asp?function=DISPLAYPRODUCT&productid=237


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 23, 2006)

Multi-Vita/Min
Whey
Oat Bran
C, 2 grams
Water Soluble E, 800 I.U.
NOS
2-3 grams fish oil
6 grams creatine monohydrate
AMatrixRX

How does this sound for me? Improvements?


----------



## StxNas (Nov 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I would make your own MRP
> 
> Use whey Protein, Oat Bran, skim Milk and natty PB



I do something similar. I use whey protein, skim milk, oat flour (oats grounded up in a coffee bean grinder), egg whites/beaters, natty pb and occassionally ground flax seed...all sweetend with liquid sucralose or splenda.

...and as far as supplements, I'm surprised nobody has mentioned BCAAs.

Happy Turkey Day!
STX


----------



## StxNas (Nov 23, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Multi-Vita/Min
> Whey
> Oat Bran
> C, 2 grams
> ...



Since you asked, and I'm sure TP will back me on this one...Since you are taking an NO product you will want to look into an anti-oxidant product like, hmmm....maybe Vigor by DS  or NOxidant if you can find some.

And like I mentioned in the post above, how about some BCAAs?


----------



## zombul (Nov 23, 2006)

gerlewis said:


> how about this for a pairing:
> 
> http://www.shape-nutrition.co.uk/index.asp?function=DISPLAYPRODUCT&productid=212
> 
> ...



That looks damn good.Your already getting the hang of this.


----------



## Gym Candy (Nov 24, 2006)

Is NO considered to be an essential supplement in  muscle growth? or is it just a hyped up energy drink?


----------



## gerlewis (Nov 24, 2006)

*cheers*

cheers Zombul. I will pop down and get them this lunch time.

I will be sure to post some Anthony Ellis style before-and-after pics in a couple of months, when im MASSIVE! 

Thanks again

Ger


----------



## zombul (Nov 24, 2006)

Gym Candy said:


> Is NO considered to be an essential supplement in  muscle growth? or is it just a hyped up energy drink?



No it's just a popular energy booster that gives some awesome pumps and helps with focus but is in no way essential.


----------



## zombul (Nov 24, 2006)

gerlewis said:


> cheers Zombul. I will pop down and get them this lunch time.
> 
> I will be sure to post some Anthony Ellis style before-and-after pics in a couple of months, when im MASSIVE!
> 
> ...



Good luck to you bro,it won't be a quick or an easy journey so stay around for some motivation and continue to pick up info.


----------



## gerlewis (Dec 14, 2006)

*Progress*

Thats me 1 month in. I have been taking 1 shake every day/2 days (as my stomach gets used to the extra food!)

Im going to up it to 1 or 2 a day in the new year as my appetite is growing.

Anyway, I have put on 4lbs in 3 weeks, and I now weigh more than I ever have before! Im really enjoying the gym too.

I think to see bigger gains I need to consume more and more food.

I will keep you posted on my progress.


----------

